# Hoeven



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Any Predictions :

When (what date) will Governor Hoeven announce his waterfowl plan to the public ?

Will he address the press himself or have someone on the staff read the release ?

Winner gets a ....... :beer:

PH (your NR Republican ?)


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

If he had any brains at all he would have a forum with invited respected ND hunters & professionals. & have a 1 - 2 or 3 day summit. & discuss all the pros & cons - What has worked & failed in other states - what is best for ND Residents. What is reasonable - what is going to hurt our heritage & resources. What is real lasting / sustainable economic development. What is taking advantage of our free enterprize system & only in the best interests of Profit. :roll: this could take 1 -2 or 3 months or years ???

I want to hear what our paid experts (& I mean experts in the best - most positive & respected way) at the NDG&FD really have to say & if they have been really consulted & listened to ???

For now take a conservative but fair stand & raise or lower it as more study is done. Let the G&FD Director do his job. & sign what he presents.

Or suffer the consequences ??? & political backlash. DON"T let the Legislature try to work it out - that will be a disaster.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

My guess is that Hoeven will make an announcement on 6/28/02 . He will set the number at 25 or 30 thousand. This way he shows that he is capable of making a decision and he satisifies the commericial interests. He will risk upsetting the resident sportsman in favor of the money. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm not going back to ND, unless my hunting buddies put me in a headlock and I have no choice. It's a moot point for me but 25-30,000, I can live with that.

Let me ask this question. Can you (nd residents) live with that cap number, if they also put other "changes" in the works? What I mean by that; more zones especially around some of the large 'fuges near Canada and DL, separate the pheasant license from waterfowl, etc.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My guess is we will hear something by the end of the week or beginning of next week.I think he will set a limit of 25,000.The comb waterfowl and upland will remain the same.There will be bills in the legs. to seperate them.They will be first come first serve,and can only be bought through the GNF dept.The zones will not change.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Please keep in mind that when Gov. Hoeven meets on limits that Ken Toop will say he represents the people of Cass County including Fargo and he will tell the Gov. that we favor 35000+. I have sent my e-mails to the Gov. and Hildebrand and encourage people here to do the same. I think we are being misrepresented by an insurance man who has western ND farm clients from what I understand. So while we pat ourselves on the back for going to meetings, he's telling the Gov. the opposite of how the majority feels. I challenge everybody to write Gov. Hoeven and Hildebrand today and tell them Ken Toop shouldn't be representing us. Please post back and let me know after you write. WE have fought the good fight but Ken Toop could cost us the War. Don't stop now!!!!


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

there is a rumor out that the governor will not use the cap of 22,000 suggested by NDGFD (Hunter pressure/wetland indes) and will go with a number of his own which is higher than this.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I hope he sticks to the 22,000 that the Game and Fish came up with. I received an e-mail back from Dean Hildebrand yesterday and I have to give him credit for being on top of things. Mr. Hildebrand replied within a couple of hours after I wrote him. At the meeting at the Kelly Inn in May Ken Toop told Marc H. and I that people in district thought 30-35k was a good number. He also refused to retract his quote that SOME hunters were only worried about themselves etc. It appears Mr. Toop read the comments and surveys from people at the meeting because he is now in favor of a 25k. limit: 
"Ken Toop recommended a cap at 25,000. He recommended an earlier opener for
waterfowl for half days only. He also wanted to require l zone to be
selected by eliminating free status on Zone 3."

I fell a lot better about knowing these facts from Mr. Hildebrand and again want to give credit for being quick to answer questions and concerns.....
I also wanted to say it's too bad Full Force whatever won't come back to ND to hunt. I also like how he THINKS ND should have a 25-30K. Glad your telling a state you don't plan on coming to how it should be run
:eyeroll:


----------

